# Car Lease/Buy



## ollieollieollie (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have recently moved to Dubai.

I am looking for a cheap option for a car. I have about £2K to put down as a deposit or loan and can afford around £350 a month in repayments/lease.

Any ideas?

Cheers


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

If you are going to lease at the bottom end - Lancer / Yaris for a year or two it's worth trying to scrape around £4-5k together and buy your own used car. Works out about the same price and you'll get something better than a Lancer or Yaris.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

ollieollieollie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have recently moved to Dubai.
> 
> ...


Have a word with the chaps at Toyota. They have some good schemes where you can buy a prado for that and maybe even squeeze in a Land cruiser!


----------



## Tawnyman (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi guys

I am very interested in a land cruiser or a range rover. Do you know if range rovers are reliable in the heat in Dubai as I know Toyota have an amazing record of reliability.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

This is all very interesting - I too want to stay away from the mysterious white Corolla or white Camry which shows up at every rental car place regardless of whether I am in DXB or AUH. The hard part is most car rental / lease options leave me with the hairshirt models that have no bluetooth, iPod connectors, or anything which can help comfort the Dubai-to-Abu Dhabi commute that I will have on many days. A couple months ago they actually gave me a RAV4 with a CASSETTE player that looked like it was out of a 1983 Toyota Tercel.

One thing a lot of people do not realize - everyone thinks cars are cheaper to buy in Dubai than elsewhere. It may be true of Japanese / Korean cars relative to the US - but not German cars. For the price of a 2 year old Mercedes here (C or GLK class), you can have a brand new fully-loaded model one engine grade higher in the US, i.e., a fully loaded GLK 350 goes for $47k in the US while a base level GLK 300 (one step lower) goes for $50k in the UAE with no options.

VW's are similarly higher priced here than in the US for what you get - except for the Jetta.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Most people are not american here, and they think it is decently priced from there countries as european countries have high import taxes. And there is a monopoly here anyhow, so to complain or look elsewhere will do you no good... 

This is why when people are coming over from the usa, getting the same similar salary as back in the usa, usually isnt going to cover a similar lifestye. The salary thread can get frustraing. Stick around, and you will see is like beating a dead horse.


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

Interesting.....
Won't be long till Mrs Toneson and I (along with mini Toneson) are considering whether to lease or buy a car in Dubai. 

I guess leasing is low risk, just in case plan B becomes a reality and you ned to press the eject button on life in Dubai. 

However, can't ignore the fact that you will typically get much more for your money if you buy a car privately, particularly in the second hand market where depreciation won't kill you. 

I would really like to know the processes, requirements and what's involved with buying and maintaining a second hand car in Dubai, including requirements around registration, insurance etc etc. Anyone got any pearls of wisdom?


----------



## KkiL (Aug 18, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Most people are not american here, and they think it is decently priced from there countries as european countries have high import taxes. And there is a monopoly here anyhow, so to complain or look elsewhere will do you no good...
> 
> This is why when people are coming over from the usa, getting the same similar salary as back in the usa, usually isnt going to cover a similar lifestye. The salary thread can get frustraing. Stick around, and you will see is like beating a dead horse.


its true that lots of cars are cheaper priced in US than it is here, but thats because the companies here want higher profits......lol

and people dont leave their country to come here for the same pay, let alone for a worse lifestyle.......everyone moves for better prospects in terms of money, lifestlye, peace of mind, or other reasons


----------

